# Spray paint not sticking



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

products?

also it takes 30 days before curing a fingernail scratching after a couple hours will go through any paint


----------



## sspryte (Nov 20, 2012)

This is after nearly 3 weeks later.

Michelle


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Try a good primer first.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Which one are you trying to use?
Most of the Rustolium pants are not for painting wood there for painting metal.
Are you trying to just use spray cans for this? Not a great way or very cost effective to get a nice even paint job on a door.


----------



## sspryte (Nov 20, 2012)

What is the best way to paint a bunch of interior doors a high gloss?

Michelle


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sspryte said:


> What is the best way to paint a bunch of interior doors a high gloss?
> 
> Michelle


 
call a painter:whistling2:


----------



## sspryte (Nov 20, 2012)

Michelle


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Rent a sprayer if you really want to spray the doors. Using rattle cans will take you years to complete a few doors. Personally, I like the tried and true standard of using a mini-roller and a brush. You can knock out doors pretty darn fast this way and you will be sure of getting a good bond to the wood. With practice you can get a mirror like finish on those doors. Take them off the hinges, set up some sawhorses, lay them flat, and do one side at a time. For primer I would actually recommend an OIL-based primer and then topcoat with a quality gloss paint like SW's Proclassic.

Oops, just read that they were painted before......no need for an oil primer......a quality bonding latex primer should suffice.


----------



## Mr. Paint (Nov 10, 2011)

Personally, I like Gym's suggestion to do the mini roller and lay off with a brush. If you do this, don't start out with a dry brush; wet it with the proper solvent (Water or mineral spirits) before you begin, shaking off the excess liquid. This will help in not making it looked like you used a whisk brrom.

High-gloss paint is very attractive, but is is very unforgiving. It will magnify poor preparation and application. It takes alot of practice and skill for it to come out properly. Whatever application method you use, practice on a similar surface first.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I use a foam roller not a fabric one. Comes out smooth as a babys butt.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Rent a sprayer if you really want to spray the doors. Using rattle cans will take you years to complete a few doors. Personally, I like the tried and true standard of using a mini-roller and a brush. You can knock out doors pretty darn fast this way and you will be sure of getting a good bond to the wood. With practice you can get a mirror like finish on those doors. Take them off the hinges, set up some sawhorses, lay them flat, and do one side at a time. For primer I would actually recommend an OIL-based primer and then topcoat with a quality gloss paint like SW's Proclassic.
> 
> Oops, just read that they were painted before......no need for an oil primer......a quality bonding latex primer suffice.


renting a sprayer is not the sloution, it actually WILL take years to learn(IMO)


----------



## sspryte (Nov 20, 2012)

I think I am going to use steel wool to pull off what I painted and to rough up the doors. Then use a wood primer and then use paint and a small roller.

Michelle


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

What are your doors made of?

Did you wash them and then wipe them with a solvent such as acetone before painting?


----------



## sspryte (Nov 20, 2012)

They are wood. I did not wash and wipe them but I did make sure there was no dust or anything on it.

Michelle


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Any chance someone sprayed "Pledge" or something like that on them at one time?


----------



## sspryte (Nov 20, 2012)

No idea. I had tenets living in here before I moved back in.

Michelle


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sspryte said:


> I think I am going to use steel wool:no: to pull off what I painted and to rough up the doors. Then use a wood primer and then use paint and a small roller.
> 
> Michelle


 
NO steel wool, get some sad paper, start with 60 , move to 100, finish with 220


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Something to be careful of with steel wool, must be cleaned very well before paint or primer any little steel particles under a water based finish will eventually show as rust.


----------



## guynextdoor (Nov 16, 2012)

Good luck with your project. I just finished painting my walls two weeks ago and am now planning to take on the doors and windows. I am going to do it with the plain ol' brush and roller.


----------

